# bad digimax p&s



## lm2k (Dec 24, 2011)

hello everybody,
i hav a old digimax P&s but frm past few weeks when ever i snap any foto it shows enormous horrizontal lines, things get worst in brite lite conditions see some samples


so what this mean?*farm8.staticflickr.com/7034/6562899951_b88fa8c871_b_d.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7023/6562899959_d7acde8fc4_b_d.jpg

some more samples
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7175/6563788341_115e851f1c_b_d.jpg

*farm8.staticflickr.com/7029/6563788329_07eb1bdf7d_b_d.jpg


*farm8.staticflickr.com/7150/6563788349_22d0fc22af_b_d.jpg

things get worst in brite liting.


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 24, 2011)

OMG they r really bad ...better retire it and get a new cam

if r on very tight budget then too the cams start from 2.5k nowdays


----------



## nac (Dec 25, 2011)

Why lines? cause its old???

What are they saying in service center?


----------



## sujoyp (Dec 25, 2011)

digimax service center 

the lines r not coz its old but due to some issue in forming the image inside the cam


----------



## lm2k (Dec 26, 2011)

sorry for my late reply
@nac,yesterday was christmas so service centre was closed ,
digimax was oem but mine has a huge name 'samsung' carved on it so samsung guies wud mostly handle it. I wud be going 2day again to the service centre.
@sujoy , u r rite , i think this is mostly coz of dust.


----------



## lm2k (Jan 2, 2012)

got it fixed frm samsung techs
the Surgeons replaced the aperature and shutter unit(this one)
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6613499849_dfe90ebb51_b_d.jpg

interesting to note that the f/8.4 aperture was a combination of a another aperture and a ND filter(may be to avoid diffraction?)
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7162/6613499829_38ccf05348_b_d.jpg

and basic f/2.8
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7016/6613499803_56910de00e_b_d.jpg


----------



## nac (Jan 2, 2012)

Good that you got your cam fixed.

And good to know that this is how aperture unit looks like.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2012)

good that ur cam is repaired...whats the cost of repair??


----------



## lm2k (Jan 3, 2012)

sujoyp said:


> whats the cost of repair??



665rs.
Actualy it was a service centre for samsung mobile phones but they even repair cameras.


----------

